# Knees out!



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2013)

So basic fundamentals of squatting tell us that pushing our knees out is how you hit depth, activate the hips, create torsion forces etc...  Its a must.

But is it that important? 

Take a look at Klokov's knees when he squats.







It appears at times he pushes out to drive through a sticking point, but you don't see the exaggerated knee positioning you do in most powerlifters.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 1, 2013)

He seems to make squatting a 2 part lift to me. I'd say he's probably weak in the hams and glutes.  Gets it done either way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> He seems to make squatting a 2 part lift to me. I'd say he's probably weak in the hams and glutes.  Gets it done either way.



I can't see how he could get that depth and get out of it if it was his glutes... Maybe though.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 1, 2013)

That's how I always did my squats, but with more depth (think Olympic squat depth)

Now u made me feel like I always did it wrong lol

I did get up to 405x2 atg before I hurt my back if that counts for anything lol

Ive always been weaker in my hams, too so BW probably has a point


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2013)

Knees out is a suited thing because a proper fitted suit or briefs will try and force your knees to collapse inward so the knees out with exaggeration is not needed raw unless going real wide.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 1, 2013)

I learned that if I touch my toes to the squat rack It helps me with pushing my knees out. Its important for me to remember knees out when I come off the box or they end up going forward.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Knees out is a suited thing because a proper fitted suit or briefs will try and force your knees to collapse inward so the knees out with exaggeration is not needed raw unless going real wide.



Your always going to want to focus knees out but what I am getting at is wider and in a suite your have to really force them out.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 7, 2013)

Knees out, hemroids in. Right SFG?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Knees out, hemroids in. Right SFG?



Correct, hemorrhoids out is a very bad thing.

By the why I'm using the gym again where I was a team member but training solo after hours, love the toys they have!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I learned that if I touch my toes to the squat rack It helps me with pushing my knees out. Its important for me to remember knees out when I come off the box or they end up going forward.




What you're actually doing there is spreading the floor with your feet. Start there when you set up but keep the toes off the rack. The way I train new guys to squat this way is with a bath rug (not the kind with a rubber bottom).  I have them stand on it with their legs the same width as their squat and then try to tear the rug in half with their feet by spreading it. This is activating the hips which keeps you strong and stable while pushing the knees out.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2013)

POB is great at keeping his knees out, just saying!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> POB is great at keeping his knees out, just saying!



It helps if you put your heels behind your head.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> What you're actually doing there is spreading the floor with your feet. Start there when you set up but keep the toes off the rack. The way I train new guys to squat this way is with a bath rug (not the kind with a rubber bottom).  I have them stand on it with their legs the same width as their squat and then try to tear the rug in half with their feet by spreading it. This is activating the hips which keeps you strong and stable while pushing the knees out.



Thanks Pillar. I am starting a new training cycle this week, I am shooting for another PR.


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 21, 2013)

you were always a smart fella POB, but your in depth knowledge of powerlifting is only surpassed by your knowledge of the penile anatomy. good post brother!


----------

